

Alternative To Disk Storage (10x speed, same price) - jkuria
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444138104578032572557387496.html

======
NarwhalAttacks
"As a result, where a disk drive might need a terabyte of capacity to store a
terabyte of data, FlashArray can save that same data in a fraction of the
space."

This is unfair. There is no reason why I cant have deduplication and
compression on my spinning disks. As a result I can have vastly more storage
capacity for the same price, but at a slower rate.

Same boat we were already in.

